# Leaked in sparkplug tub



## Nissan's new guy (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello guys I have a 2002 altima 2.5L. And it wont start. I found oil in one of the four sparkplug tubes and was wondering what the cause of the leak and could it cause engine not to start? could it be Valve cover gasket? Head cover gasket?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The spark plug tube seals need to be replaced. Remove the valve cover and you'll see the round tube seals.


----------



## Nissan's new guy (Aug 31, 2011)

O ok thanks also is this the reason my car isn't starting?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could cause the spark to short to the cylinder head and create a misfire on that cylinder, but I doubt that it's causing your misfire. Have you had the recall performed for the cam and crank sensors?


----------



## Nissan's new guy (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope. Just got the car 3 months ago. How would I go about doing that?
Also it sounds like it will start but doesn't. =\


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Contact any Nissan dealer or Nissan's customer service hotline (1-800-NISSAN-1) with your VIN# and ask them to check for any open campaigns or recalls for your vehicle.


----------



## Nissan's new guy (Aug 31, 2011)

O ok thanks!


----------

